# This killed me!!!



## MissResha (Oct 20, 2009)

I seriously never laughed SO hard in my life. Like, tears were instantly streaming down my face... these are the most random and awkward videos i've ever seen, ever.

YouTube - Ugly Face

YouTube - Ugly Face 2...With Brandon Hardesty


oh sweet jesus!!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahahaha! These are hilarious!


----------



## tepa1974 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are hella funny!  Thanks for the laugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 21, 2009)

LOL this made my day!


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 22, 2009)

holy shit.
funniest thing ive ever seen. How the hell do they keep a straight face doing that?


----------

